# Solo-Barics S8a specs (old-school round)



## JZL (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys new to the forum and have been looking for the specs for these Kicker Solo-Barics S8a everywhere and have not been able to find them. If anyone knows the specs and can post them it would be highly appreciated.

Thanks

Here is a picture of them.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Something like this?

Company: Kicker
Model: S-8-4a
Available = No
Last update: 26-Aug-1997
Type: Standard one-way driver
Comment: Solo-Baric series
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Fs = 34.9 Hz
Qms = 8.72
Vas = 0.886 cu.ft
Mms = 1.785 oz
Xmax = 0.333 in

Sd = 32.71 sq.in
Qes = 0.436
Re = 3.55 ohms
Le = 0.525 mH
Z = 4 ohms
BL = 2.158 lb/A
Pe = 300 watts
Qts = 0.415
1-W SPL = 86.2 dB
Acoustic data: Not present

Kicker
Stillwater Designs
5021 North Perkins Rd.
P.O. Box 459
Stillwater, OK 74076 U.S.A.
Tel: 800-256-5425 405-624-8510
Fax: 405-377-3272
Website: www.kicker.com

*****************************************************
Company: Kicker
Model: S-8-8a
Available = No
Last update: 27-Aug-1995
Type: Standard one-way driver
Comment: Solo-Baric series
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Fs = 35.6 Hz
Qms = 7.392
Vas = 0.89 cu.ft
Mms = 1.7 oz
Xmax = 0.333 in
Sd = 32.71 sq.in
Qes = 0.402
Re = 7.35 ohms
Le = 1.026 mH
Z = 8 ohms
BL = 3.185 lb/A
Pe = 300 watts
Qts = 0.381
1-W SPL = 86.7 dB
Acoustic data: Not present

Kicker
Stillwater Designs
5021 North Perkins Rd.
P.O. Box 459
Stillwater, OK 74076 U.S.A.
Tel: 800-256-5425 405-624-8510
Fax: 405-377-3272
Website: www.kicker.com
**************************************************

You are welcome

ETA: Reading > Me... I see you only needed the 8 ohm specs....


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

From what I remember the 8's needed .44 sealed the 10's need .66 sealed and the 12's needed .88 sealed ,


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> From what I remember the 8's needed .44 sealed the 10's need .66 sealed and the 12's needed .88 sealed ,


You are correct on that! great classic subs, my first sub ever was that 10". It was awesome, I then moved on to the next solo 12s with a 160ss on each one in sealed boxes behind my seat in a gmc reg. cab truck and it was mind and chest numbing. It was actually in an old kicker catalog (white gmc) small pic, I believe it was 97?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

In 1997/8 I had a S 12 4 powered by an old Punch 150 that benched @ 430 watts RMS prior to clipping. It almost wasn't enough power!

Sadly, I purchased a 12" L5 on impulse without doing any research and it sucks compared to the original round series! At least I managed to get a good price on it!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

great subs! i still have one that's NIB 

The specs enclosure specs above are right IIRC. I think mine came with a warning label that states that the enclosure cannot be larger then .65, and .5 for increased power handling.

I believe all the specs are on the kicker website


----------



## JZL (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks a lot! Where did you get that info from? I searched all over google and some forums and could not find it  You think a Linear Power 452IQ amp (mono setup) is sufficient to power them, or should I look for a new amp with more power?

Thanks once again.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I just copied and pasted the T/S parameters from Bass Box Pro's database 

Also, is your 452IQ modified? If so, it may be close to enough power. If not, you may want to get something with a little more power.


----------



## JZL (Dec 4, 2008)

I have two but their not modified.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

AVIDEDTR said:


> From what I remember the 8's needed .44 sealed the 10's need .66 sealed and the 12's needed .88 sealed ,


The 8s need .33cf but the rest are correct and these are all NET volumes, not gross.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The 8s need .33cf but the rest are correct and these are all NET volumes, not gross.


well I was close - it's been 10 years since I built a box for one!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I actually just found some old paper work on my 12s and my old birth sheets for the ss160's (almost brought tears) Yeah the .33 as soon as I saw it reminded me, good call!! I also had the 8s from the kicker factory (creadence) I think I paid like $25 each or something like that. They were identical. Man I love the old kicker stuff!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

circa40 said:


> great subs! i still have one that's NIB
> 
> The specs enclosure specs above are right IIRC. I think mine came with a warning label that states that the enclosure cannot be larger then .65, and .5 for increased power handling.
> 
> I believe all the specs are on the kicker website



I still have 2 that are NIB that I will be using soon.


----------



## JZL (Dec 4, 2008)

I have not heard mine yet but I guess they sound descent going by the comments posted here.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## JZL (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright now I have to look for some front speakers. Anybody have some recommendations for a pair of 6.5" components under $90. I already have the two 8" solo-barics and two Linear Power 452IQ amps to power them but was thinking of powering the fronts with the HU (Kenwood kdc-419) which supposedly puts out 22W x 4. Just need some descent components for the price to fill the front stage. Later on I will just buy another amp for the fronts since 22W is mediocre. 

Was looking at the Polk/MOMO MMC650 for $70

Thanks


----------

